# New halloween holiday!



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have officially declared Sunday, July 15th to be HALLOWEEN HUNDRED DAY.

It is when you have only 100 days 'til Halloween.
Get crack-a-lackin'. 

(I hope my day-count isn't off..LOL).


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll second your idea debbie5! Kinda on the lines of Christmas in July but it's Halloween in July, sorta. I think you should promote this July 15th unofficial holiday. Only us on the forum would know what it's about. Even more, everyone take pictures and submit them for July 15th Halloween Hundred Day!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm already worried about how quickly the days are rushing by.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Me too! First I'm thinking I'll do this, and then I'm thinking no, I'll do this instead! The thing is, I can't make up my mind on what I want to do this year.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I've been doing the same Troll Wizard. I've been thinking about it all for over a month - time to get into some DOING.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Man it seems like time is flying by so fast this year.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Isn't it though - June is almost over.....


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

wow well thats 23days until 15 july,omg debbie5 we are getting close huh!! 130 days today until halloween,what should we do on the 15th july,watch horrors,we all go into graveyard chat, Hhmmmm your decision debbie5 since you declared HALLOWEEN HUNDRED DAY huh!!!!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Every year, I swear I'm going to start working the day after Christmas. Every year, I end up realizing that it's July, and go into a panic because I've done nothing. Next year, maybe???


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

nixie said:


> Every year, I swear I'm going to start working the day after Christmas. Every year, I end up realizing that it's July, and go into a panic because I've done nothing. Next year, maybe???


Trust me, you are not alone. Same thing with me I always want to get started earlier and earlier every year, and what happens? Heck I just got the Christmas lights off my house this month. I usually start around August and then it's September and I really begin to sweat! :jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

We still had 107 days left yesterday. Let's try this with July 22, 2012.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

Hauntiholik said:


> We still had 107 days left yesterday. Let's try this with July 22, 2012.


thanks for the reminder hauntiholik,ohhh does that mean debbie5 got her dates wrong huh!! whats this debbie5 a week out huh?


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

It means we still have time to plan for debbie5's holiday!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

nixie said:


> Every year, I swear I'm going to start working the day after Christmas. Every year, I end up realizing that it's July, and go into a panic because I've done nothing. Next year, maybe???


:jol:Hey Nixie, I'm with you....like the song Clarisse sings in Rudolph...."There's always tomorrow for dreams to come true...." I am still going to do make a few props....but the heat is SOOOOO draining.....maybe next year I will get more inspired...but I do sort of like getting into a frenzy in August....that is kind of my style.....


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

Debbie was planning for the whole week to be the holiday. I celebrated in New Orleans on the 15th and will be doing zombie makeup on the 22nd for a webseries.
Let's party peeps!!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

WHOO HOO! hey, I refused to give when-exactly-wilL-it-be-a-hundred-days-til -Halloween? more than a cursory calculation. Glad we have a correct date now! Thanks!! THIS SUNDAY, PEEPS!

happy halloween hundrd! huURRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYY!


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome!


----------

